# Installing a font in Lightroom



## Manuductor (Apr 29, 2017)

I want to install the font, Damned Architect, a ttf file, in LR.  How do I do that?  I had it in a previous version of LR, but it disappeared in one of the updates.  Thanks.


----------



## Tony Jay (Apr 29, 2017)

One never installs fonts directly into Lightroom.
Install it via the operating system and it will show up in Lightroom.

Tony Jay


----------

